# mental coaching



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

hi there everyone, has anyone ever thought of paying for mental coaching to help there game? theres some free advive at www.golfinspiration.com and there is even a resident golf coach there as well....

let me know if you think the advice will help your game..

im only doing this to help your game as well as my own!!!!


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Mental coaching as far for me goes with someone coming up to me and saying dont screw up,  but if you really get phsyced out sometimes then mental coaching can be the key to your game.


----------

